# Flounder ! #2



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Just got home from an al nighter but it paid off! I'll tell ya what though,these 2 + hr rides to the water are killin me.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice job, sucks on the drive. I guess I'm lucky I only have to drive 45 min one way.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice 
what light set up do you have?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Looks like you've got it down and finding fish. It will only get better with time on the water.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job drift !!! Starting to figure it out. It'll only get easier from hear.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm using 3 Starfires,they work ok.I do use my spotlight alot also,it helps in the grass.
Bamafan,I still want to get over to your area one night....
Same goes to you to FSM...


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Good trip.


----------

